# Pulse or Probe start M.H. lighting



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Where did I miss Out?


Oh what?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

What's with the change of Metal Halide fixture,probe to pulse?


----------



## lightinggod (Mar 31, 2009)

Probe start is on the way out. Soon epact will require the use of only pulse start systems. Pulse start much more efficient, though I'm not sold on their reliability yet.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> What's with the change of Metal Halide fixture,probe to pulse?


 
http://www.advancetransformer.com/uploads/resources/hid-troubleshooting-guide.pdf

Click on this link, go to page 6 & 7, it explains your question quite well.


----------

